# I found a pigeon. PP on band



## abecedario12 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello,
A pigeon showed up at my Miami, Fla. yard late yesterday. It cannot fly, but we see no sign of an injury.
It has a band, which reads as follows: PP 98 24421
Please, contact me through the forum or through my e-mail:[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for caring for this lost bird. I can tell you from experience with the PP bands that we cannot locate the owner. These PP banded birds have been showing up on a regular basis all over the Miami area. If I remember correctly, they are King pigeons which is why they are not good flyers.

If you have not done so, please safely confine the bird and offer seed and fresh water. 

It's a real shame that these older, poorly flighted birds keep showing up as they are.

Do you need assistance from a rescue group to take in the bird or are you interested in keeping it as a pet? For sure, it cannot just be left out to fend for itself.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unfortunately the owner of those birds is not traceable, as Terry already stated.
I have one with this sort of band, found a while ago and another member has several.
If you are interested in keeping the bird, you are welcome to do so. If not send me a private email and we'll see what we can do to help the poor bird.


Thank you for helping this poor little one.

Reti


----------

